# Are Pokemon furries?



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

I was wondering this and I realized: Pokemon are mostly animal, but they also are pretty human in different ways. Ex) they have human personality, some can talk, and some walk on two legs.

So are Pokemon furries?


----------



## Slyck (May 2, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 2, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

In my opinion, they are not.


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2010)

No, some are anthro, but none are "furry". Furry is by or for the fandom.


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2010)

Nice try but I'm pretty sure this was here a month ago


----------



## Bittertooth (May 2, 2010)

A handful are anthro-like.  Not sure what your definition of a furry is, though.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Some are anthro, but that doesn't mean that they're furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Furry is the fan, anthro is the character.
Some pokemon are anthros though.
[/thread]

so pokemon are not furries.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

One day, I want to know what compels people to make forum threads like this.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 2, 2010)

yes, they're furry. look at shinx! all that cute fur all over him X3



CannonFodder said:


> Furry is the fan, anthro is the character.
> Some pokemon are anthros though.
> [/thread]
> 
> so pokemon are not furries.



but no really, this


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2010)

No.

And I have reasons why I say no, as follows.

1: They have very few (if any) human characteristics. 

2: They are ordered around just like most animals.

3: They do not speak or act like a human in anyway. (not from what I have seen anyway)


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

They're a fucking cartoon species.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> They're a fucking cartoon species.


Where's the "this" button when you need it?

EDIT: Dere it iz!


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Where's the "this" button when you need it?



lurk moar


----------



## Tao (May 2, 2010)

Pokemon = Animals. I'm sure there are people who have Pokemon fursonas, however.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Where's the "this" button when you need it?



There are no words.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

Lucario is the most furry, otherwise their just mutant animals.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> One day, I want to know what compels people to make forum threads like this.



its called benadryl, coffee, and ibuprofen


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

Words cannot describe.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 2, 2010)

not really... they are a species in their own world.. but not really furry's. at least that is my opinion


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Lucario is the most furry, otherwise their just mutant animals.


Incorrect, it's anthro btw.
But zoroark is almost semi-anthro.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

Of the 150(1) no. I don't even care about the newer ones.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

God damn some of you guys are daft as fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Most of the new ones look stupid.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

No.

And anything past Mew isn't a real Pokemon


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

No, and

*MUDKIPS ARE AWESOME.*


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most of the new ones look stupid.


 
Yes they do. Probopass? What the fuck is that?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> No.
> 
> And anything past Mew isn't a real Pokemon


But I like zoroark and lucario.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But I like zoroark and lucario.


And I like mudkips.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But I like zoroark and lucario.


This is because you are a faggot :V


Rainwulf said:


> And I like mudkips.


No you don't you like to quote 4chan for whatever reason.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> This is because you are a faggot









Apparently all gays love pokemon.
Fuck off.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> And I like mudkips.


So I herd you liek mudkipz? :V


Van Ishikawa said:


> This is because you are a faggot


Noob doesn't know his place.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

So yeah, while you guys are being dumbfucks, let me reiterate: teh pokeymans aren't furries.  They're a fictional species based on the weeabootasitcness of GLORIOUS NIPPON.

You can shut up now.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So yeah, while you guys are being dumbfucks, let me reiterate: teh pokeymans aren't furries.  They're a fictional species based on the weeabootasitcness of GLORIOUS NIPPON.
> 
> You can shut up now.


I used up all my "this" already :'(


Also the t.v. sucks.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I used up all my "this" already :'(
> 
> 
> Also the t.v. sucks.



There's an allotment?

Also yeah, though Jhoto and back for TV was p good.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There's an allotment?
> 
> Also yeah, though Jhoto and back for TV was p good.


Apparently only 3 a day.

The t.v. show needs to develop an actual plot.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Apparently only 3 a day.
> 
> The t.v. show needs to develop an actual plot.



Huh, I've used like seven today.

Also, so does your mother.  :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Apparently all gays love pokemon.
> Fuck off.


I HAVE BEEN STRIKEN DOWN WITH THAT MIGHTY ZINGER OF A GIF.

I'll go back and edit in an ":V" so that will make things cool


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> *MUDKIPS ARE AWESOME.*





Rainwulf said:


> And I like mudkips.





			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> So I herd you liek mudkipz? :V



You must be fucking joking.

This is a joke right?

i don't

_why_


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

Their not but some of them might be considered furry or anthro.  

And what about Digimon?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Also, so does your mother.  :V


...yeah


Ben said:


> You must be fucking joking.
> 
> This is a joke right?
> 
> ...


Jeez can't even say a meme.


Yaril47 said:


> Their not but some of them might be considered  furry or anthro.
> 
> And what about Digimon?


Furry is the fan, anthro is the character.

But yeah digimon is very anthro, why do you think people fap to renamon all the time?


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Jeez can't even say a meme.



It's times like these I really wish the "This" button had a less positive counterpart.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's times like these I really wish the "This" button had a less positive counterpart.


Coming soon, the "Fuck This" button.

Then people misunderstand it and a "Murr This" button must be added.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's times like these I really wish the "This" button had a less positive counterpart.


If you became a mod, I'll die alittle on the inside.


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If you became a mod, I'll die alittle on the inside.



Quit being a pussy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Not really.

Then again, they do have human intelligence, they just can't express it without having to give up learning Pay Day.

I've seen a sexy picture of female anthro Lucario... murr...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

You should make ben mod of forum games :V


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not really.
> 
> Then again, they do have human intelligence, they just can't express it without having to give up learning Pay Day.
> 
> I've seen a sexy picture of female anthro Lucario... murr...



Shut up.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> sexy picture of female anthro Lucario... murr...


By mnxenx001?


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> murr...



I thought the furries that actually used that seriously were close to extinct.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I was wondering this and I realized: Pokemon are mostly animal, but they also are pretty human in different ways. Ex) they have human personality, some can talk, and some walk on two legs.
> 
> So are Pokemon furries?



Nope.  And as far as I know only Team Rocket's Meowth can talk.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If you became a mod, I'll die alittle on the inside.



You know, perhaps I'm being too harsh. After all, one of the main reasons this annoys me so much is because I was right in the thick of 4chan and ED when most of these jokes first surfaced, so it's all incredibly old to me.

I remember when furries were absolutely loathed by the chans, and how posting furry porn was met with a great amount of disdain. But as time passed on, furry became accepted in these circles. I understand that there's a sense of pride in becoming accepted by something that used to hate you (although it's more like you just overpowered them and assumed control), but there's really better things to aspire to than being internet trendy. 

Sure, memes and internet humour can be fun when done correctly, but it'd really be nice if there was a greater emphasis on original thought around here, rather than just trying to regurgitate years-old "jokes."

Just saying.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

It's Pok*Ã©*man.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most of the new ones look stupid.



This.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> what


stop apologizing for getting upset at people being excruciatingly unfunny


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> stop apologizing for getting upset at people being excruciatingly unfunny



Eh, I'm just trying to look at it from the other side of things. Don't worry, you're still totally right in being annoyed with it, but there is some logic to why this happened. I mean, I'm glad furries are moving away from being thumb-sucking losers, but it'd be really nice if we can move past this "hi I'm internet cool" phase a little faster.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> stop apologizing for getting upset at people being excruciatingly unfunny


Yeah, most of the time I'm not funny unless it's "you laugh you lose" or I'm causing a lulzpocalypse.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's Pok*Ã©*man.



No.

Pok*Ã©*m*o*n


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, most of the time I'm not funny unless it's *"you laugh you lose"* or I'm causing a *lulzpocalypse.*



|:

Sigh.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> By mnxenx001?


 
Furball.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> |:
> 
> Sigh.


I try, can't force humour.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> Eh, I'm just trying to look at it from the other side of things. Don't worry, you're still totally right in being annoyed with it, but there is some logic to why this happened. I mean, I'm glad furries are moving away from being thumb-sucking losers, but it'd be really nice if we can move past this "hi I'm internet cool" phase a little faster.


Well after the "4chan" acceptance I guess we should pursue SomethingAwful acceptance and learn to hate our goony, goony selves.





Shark_the_raptor said:


> No.
> 
> Pok*Ã©*m*o*n


Yu-gi-mans.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Well after the "4chan" acceptance I guess we should pursue SomethingAwful acceptance and learn to hate our goony, goony selves.



That is actually where I wish this forum would progress to. I mean generally, their forums are actually really enjoyable to read, since their members put a good deal of effort into their posts. If there was actually a stigma of banning people for making bad posts, then this bunch would likely become a lot better, because hey, making good posts, means you get good posts back, instead of the same stupid meme spouting and sexual diatribe that seems to pervert a lot of the discussion on here.

Of course, some people will decry this and claim this as some sort of "fun police" totalitarianism, but I find that hard to believe, since it clearly works for SA. And really, if it can work there, it can work here too.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> That is actually where I wish this forum would progress to. I mean generally, their forums are actually really enjoyable to read, since their members put a good deal of effort into their posts. If there was actually a stigma of banning people for making bad posts, then this bunch would likely become a lot better, because hey, making good posts, means you get good posts back, instead of the same stupid meme spouting and sexual diatribe that seems to pervert a lot of the discussion on here.
> 
> Of course, some people will decry this and claim this as some sort of "fun police" totalitarianism, but I find that hard to believe, since it clearly works for SA. And really, if it can work there, it can work here too.


SA works because its massive and costs $10 to join.  You have to feel attached to it as a community and want to join and contribute or you wouldn't even join.  You're right that the rest of that stuff helps but FA becoming a furry SA I don't think is possible.  We have a low population and retention rate already and strict moderation and aggressive posters won't help that.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> SA works because its massive and costs $10 to join.  You have to feel attached to it as a community and want to join and contribute or you wouldn't even join.  You're right that the rest of that stuff helps but FA becoming a furry SA I don't think is possible.  We have a low population and retention rate already and strict moderation and aggressive posters won't help that.



I'd really like to think that people shouldn't need a cash incentive to not be terrible. Of course, trying to force a furry SA wouldn't go over too well, but I think it's achievable if paced out properly. All I know is, this place needs an upgrade in the intellect department, because it's frankly embarrassing as is.

I know it's a lot to ask for someone to suddenly change their sense of humour, but I'd really appreciate it if people at least tried to not be so boring. You'll thank yourself for it in the long run, I guarantee.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

I don't understand how people get their rocks off to PokÃ©men. They are so stupid looking. D:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'd really like to think that people shouldn't need a cash incentive to not be terrible. Of course, trying to force a furry SA wouldn't go over too well, but I think it's achievable if paced out properly. All I know is, this place needs an upgrade in the intellect department, because it's frankly embarrassing as is.
> 
> I know it's a lot to ask for someone to suddenly change their sense of humour, but I'd really appreciate it if people at least tried to not be so boring. You'll thank yourself for it in the long run, I guarantee.


Well, I lost my train of thought in there but my real point was that even if you set up a complete copy of the system SA uses at FA it still wouldn't get the desired results.  SA is a great example of how to run a large forum.  I don't consider FA a large forum though, and what it needs is a way to grow intelligently.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't understand how people get their rocks off to PokÃ©men. They are so stupid looking. D:


I am immensely confused by the Gullimon and Renamon porn as well.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Well, I lost my train of thought in there but my real point was that even if you set up a complete copy of the system SA uses at FA it still wouldn't get the desired results.  SA is a great example of how to run a large forum.  I don't consider FA a large forum though, and what it needs is a way to grow intelligently.



Probably not, but hey, we'll see how things end up playing out. At least you're more grounded than most of the people here, so props for that.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I am immensely confused by the Gullimon and Renamon porn as well.


I agree. PokÃ©man porn is 'tarded.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Ben said:


> Probably not, but hey, we'll see how things end up playing out. At least you're more grounded than most of the people here, so props for that.


Spending time away from the fandom helped me get some perspective.  I actually find the fandom absolutely fascinating from a sociological perspective, and its a shame that whatever studies that are done on them don't really break into the deeper interactions and conflicts between furs and their community.  We're really at odds with each other and its not really addressed that often.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Spending time away from the fandom helped me get some perspective.  I actually find the fandom absolutely fascinating from a sociological perspective, and its a shame that whatever studies that are done on them don't really break into the deeper interactions and conflicts between furs and their community.  We're really at odds with each other and its not really addressed that often.



That's pretty much the same place I'm at right now. I'm going into college to study psychology so I can become a therapist, and I find that studying the fandom provides an intriguing amount of insight into how some minds work.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

UP THE BUTT CHARIZARD!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2010)

POKEMON ARE NOT FURRIES


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

of the 150, there are only two Pokemon I can ever recall talking
Meowth and Mewtwo

Meowth is the most human though, because he actually behaves like a human

But other than that..no


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> POKEMON ARE NOT FURRIES



No, Pokemon are obviously fatasses who sit in front of a computer masturbating to animal porn.

Haven't any of you watched the show?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> UP THE BUTT CHARIZARD!!!


With metapod. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, Pokemon are obviously fatasses who sit in front of a computer masturbating to animal porn.


No, some PokÃ©men lay eggs. :3


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I agree. PokÃ©man porn is 'tarded.



Pokeporn is sometimes worse than yiff. You can't see it right now but I'm Crying for my ruined childhood from those life scaring Internet images.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Luca said:


> Pokeporn is sometimes worse than yiff. You can't see it right now but I'm for my ruined childhood from those life scaring Internet images.


Better than Sonic porn though.


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Better than Sonic porn though.



Definantly there isn't much worse that I have seen than sconic porn.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Luca said:


> Definantly there isn't much worse that I have seen than sconic porn.


My sig says it all.


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> My sig says it all.



Right now somewere that poor hedgehog is getting raped by both sega and furries at the same time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 3, 2010)

No

/double thread X overdone


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Luca said:


> Right now somewere that poor hedgehog is getting raped by both sega and furries at the same time.


Poor sonic. ):


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I agree. PokÃ©man porn is 'tarded.



Funny.  Those are Digimon.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Poor sonic. ):


And he's only twelve ):


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Funny.  Those are Digimon.


Bullshit. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Lucario says watch the power of aura D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And he's only twelve ):



Ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 3, 2010)

They may be liked by a good amount of furrys. Tho wouldnt really call them furry.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (May 3, 2010)

This thread.

Why...


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, some are anthro, but none are "furry". Furry is by or for the fandom.


^you win

but isnt anthro technically furry?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

That was super cute, Ratte.


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

i tihnk Jynx is a furry

Probopass to

i wanna make a fursona thats a hybrid of the two


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> of the 150, there are only two Pokemon I can ever recall talking
> Meowth and Mewtwo
> 
> Meowth is the most human though, because he actually behaves like a human
> ...



151.

Only that one Meowth speaks.



DolphinSpirit said:


> This thread.
> 
> Why...



The OP is fifteen.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only that one Meowth speaks.



And Mewtwo, and he was man-made.
By furry scientists, no doubt.
Therefore Pokemon is furry.

lol, Professor Oak with cat ears


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> lol, Professor Oak with cat ears



That would be neko.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> No you don't you like to quote 4chan for whatever reason.


No, seriously.
I like mudkips.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Mr. Mime is so murry. <3~


----------



## VoidBat (May 3, 2010)

No.
Stupid question.

Though some probably wish they were.


----------



## furatail (May 3, 2010)

I pretty much consider anything animal looking with human qualities to be furry. Pokemon seem to have the mentality of human babies. So yes.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> I pretty much consider anything animal looking with human qualities to be furry. Pokemon seem to have the mentality of human babies. So yes.



And yet they're smarter than the human characters in that show.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> I pretty much consider anything animal looking with human qualities to be furry. Pokemon seem to have the mentality of human babies. So yes.


Mr. Mime is totally furry. :B


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet they're smarter than the human characters in that show.


You know, how come the pokemon didn't just conquer the humans?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know, how come the pokemon didn't just conquer the humans?


Because TEAM ROCKET.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Because TEAM ROCKET.


I mean if I had arceus, I would blow up shit for fun.
I mean the dude is basically their version of god.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I mean if I had arceus, I would blow up shit for fun.
> I mean the dude is basically their version of god.


What the fuck? That ain't no polkamon.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet they're smarter than the human characters in that show.



How anyone can find a character who has been fooled 500 times by the same trick to be endearing, is absolutely, without a doubt, baffling as shit. I understand that it's kids that are supposed to watch this show, but it really just feels like bad parenting to have your children watch a twenty year old man being unable to tell the difference between two people, just because one has a mustache and spectacles. 

Really, they've passed 600 episodes. _Whyyy._


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> How anyone can find a character who has been fooled 500 times by the same trick to be endearing, is absolutely, without a doubt, baffling as shit. I understand that it's kids that are supposed to watch this show, but it really just feels like bad parenting to have your children subjected to such a bland, awful piece of programming.
> 
> Really, they've passed 600 episodes. _Whyyy._



Kids watching it now wouldn't have been _born _when it started.
FFF---

Team Rocket's worse disguises would have to have been as archaeologists. They were wearing brown clothes and the traditional hats.
_Hats _fooled Ash and co.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Team Rocket's worse disguises would have to have been as archaeologists. They were wearing brown clothes and the traditional hats.
> _Hats _fooled Ash and co.



What's worse is, time has only proven that the writers don't have to put a single bit of effort into making this show, and kids will continue to watch it. Same with the games too-- each game makes a bare minimum amount of improvements, and the general public continues to eat it up. 

I know a lot of videogames do this, but I can't help but think Pokemon is far more worse, considering the newest generations ask you to spend over one thousand hours of your life in order to be a "Pokemon master" and "catch them all."

Seriously, fuck PokÃ©mon.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

Well, I've seen some pretty goofy gijinka pokemens.
i like

Of course that's not furry
of course

I was babysitting my niece a while back and I watched the movie where the lion was this kids dad and that mew thing was there
i was baffled

And when I was in high school one of my friends was all "no, seriously, its not amazing but its not terrible"
and i saw the mister mime episode
that was my entire experience with pokecats

(shit fucking sucks)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Team Rocket's worse disguises would have to have been as archaeologists. They were wearing brown clothes and the traditional hats.
> _Hats _fooled Ash and co.


I remember Ash pissed them off. He gave Jessie a used tampon and asked what period it came from.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Your opinions, Jelly...


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know, how come the pokemon didn't just conquer the humans?



Because it's not in the script.



Taren Fox said:


> I remember Ash pissed them off. He gave Jessie a used tampon and asked what period it came from.



Good times.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because it's not in the script.


Wait pokemon has a script?
Since when?


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait pokemon has a script?
> Since when?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2010)

Fuck no and they should've never gotten close to our fandom, the worst furries I have ever met were all rabid fans of PokÃ©mon.

And the really fucking disgusting websites dedicated to PokÃ©mon porn aren't helping either.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Fuck no and they should've never gotten close to our fandom, the worst furries I have ever met were all rabid fans of PokÃ©mon.
> 
> And the really fucking disgusting websites dedicated to PokÃ©mon porn aren't helping either.


The term PokÃ©porn makes me cry.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The term PokÃ©porn makes me cry.


Seriously, look up an artist called Momiji-Kun, you will not be able to unsee the sickfuckery he's drawn. He's possibly the only furry artist capable of making me feel physically ill, and that's saying something. He also has a total of _two_ clean pictures on his entire FA gallery!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seriously, look up an artist called Momiji-Kun, you will not be able to unsee the sickfuckery he's drawn. He's possibly the only furry artist capable of making me feel physically ill, and that's saying something. He also has a total of _two_ clean pictures on his entire FA gallery!


WTF D: Why did you show me this? D: D: D:


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seriously, look up an artist called Momiji-Kun, you will not be able to unsee the sickfuckery he's drawn. He's possibly the only furry artist capable of making me feel physically ill, and that's saying something. He also has a total of _two_ clean pictures on his entire FA gallery!



omg... I looked that guy up ..and it almost made me sick to look at it...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

They're furries for people who refuse to let themselves believe they're furry fans.  
Actually, they're not really 100% anthro, considering their near lack of speech (they can only understand it, unless they're psychic or lucario, in which case they're telepaths)
and then there's the abilities...  those abilities aren't anthro in any sense of the word...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 3, 2010)

EVERYTHING IS FURRY! EVEN HUMANS! What's so weird is when people make human fursonas lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> EVERYTHING IS FURRY! EVEN HUMANS! What's so weird is when people make human fursonas lol



I don't know what you are talking about d:


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't know what you are talking about d:



Ha Ha


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't know what you are talking about d:


 =o what am I talking about


----------



## Usarise (May 3, 2010)

What happened to my thread?! :V


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Your opinions, Jelly...



Its probably just the vegan thing, i love all of shintokamis fictional atheist children
so when i see a koffing die at the hands of an electrovolt (i think), my mascara runs








Why was that fucking lion with the moustache that little girl's dad?


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 3, 2010)

Well I personally think not.  It all depends what your definition of a furry is


----------



## Garreth (May 3, 2010)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Mr. Mime is totally furry.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What happened to my thread?! :V



Somebody pulled it, and now it's unraveling.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> WTF D: Why did you show me this? D: D: D:


Because if I've had to suffer that much from looking at it, I'm gonna make you suffer, too.

...and now I revived this topic, fuck. D:


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 11, 2018)

...
seriously, are we even asking this question?
you do realize that there are so many pokemon out there that at least a few, if not most of them HAVE to be furries, right?
granted I may be biased, seeing as pokemon is what introduced me to being somewhat of a furry (or scalie in my case ), but still.


----------

